# Ashtabula or Takagi reinforced Crown BMX Fork ???



## Richard McCleskey (Mar 16, 2020)

are these Forks with Reinforced Crown
Ashtabula, Takagi or possibly Schwinn
the 24” Forks intended for 20” BMX
to raise the Bottom Bracket
for use with longer Crank Arms ???
they look like the 24” Ashtabula Forks
with the Black Magic Finish
without the forged in name
but with variation
there is an upside down S stamped
into the Steerer Tube below the Threads
1•7 and 6026 forged in
the underside of the Crown
the Steerer Tube length
is give or take 5 3/ 8”
Axle to Crown 14”
Axle Spacing 3 1/ 4” to 3 3/ 8” ???
Rake 1 1/ 2”

could they have possibly been made
for Schwinn BMX Bicycles ?
or something altogether different..
any idea of the value ?


----------



## barneyord (Apr 14, 2020)

I am selling forks stamped astabula and some just like this one.  My friend who owned a bike store when these were being sold said Astabula made these forks for schwinn but did not put their name on them.  The gusset addition on the fork crown is the same for the ones stamped Astabula and yours.


----------

